# Lawn work tiring anyone else out?



## Lawnr34 (6 mo ago)

I didn't know where to post this, but had a lawn related question. I have one trimmer head that I use for rotary scissors, edging, and weedeating. (all equipment is stihl). I use rotary scissors on front lawn that is reel mowed. I try to do everything bi-weekly, but man is it wearing out my forearms and elbows lol. I even use the sling that came with the trimmer head, but with rotary scissors you end up using a lot of your arms due to the pitch. Edging is another one that puts a lot of strain on the forearms. Makes me wonder how a man can do it for a living but maybe I'm just getting old....45. Does anyone get arm soreness and if so how do you work around it?


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Buy this and thank me later.

https://a.co/d/8qFfOgj


----------



## Lawnr34 (6 mo ago)

atticus said:


> Buy this and thank me later.
> 
> https://a.co/d/8qFfOgj


Oh wow...I'll look into this. Thanks so much!


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Lawnr34 said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> > Buy this and thank me later.
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

45 isn't old. But at 48 I definitely hurt more than I did even 5 years ago and don't heal as fast, or completely ever, from injury. I know it only gets worse from here seeing how it hit my dad as he progressed. I think my long term plan is just to suck it up and keep on keeping on as long as possible. The days of youth where I would just heal up and get back to feeling great again are probably never coming back I'm afraid. It is what it is. For now I can still do everything, I just hurt some. 20 years from now I'm probably going to remember these days as my youth and be wishing I could still do it all at all.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have the Gorilla Grip. It takes a minute to find a comfortable position.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I use lawn work as exercise.
I try and do at least part of the lawn with a push mower instead of the tractor, and I have close to an acre, probably 25k of grass.
I have no motivation to "just exercise" I am fine making necessary tasks harder.
Embrace it and use the effort for personal gain.

FWIW I am the same age, 2 years post spinal fusion, feel better than I have my whole adult life.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

no


----------



## Lawnr34 (6 mo ago)

I'll check out the gorilla grips as well, thanks. I appreciate the comments and will have to agree that i do not recover as good these days either. I'm sure that is a lot of it. Even prolonging the string trimmer to bi-weekly still leaving my forearms sore. The grips are def on my list and worth trying.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Lawnr34 said:


> I'll check out the gorilla grips as well, thanks. I appreciate the comments and will have to agree that i do not recover as good these days either. I'm sure that is a lot of it. Even prolonging the string trimmer to bi-weekly still leaving my forearms sore. The grips are def on my list and worth trying.


Darwin grips..
just get one or two your arms and back will thank you


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

I am 60 and just started reel mowing last year (what was I thinking, LOL). I reel cut a sloped yard once a week as I am using PGR for the first time this year and don't have to mow but every 7-8 days. Last year I had to cut twice a week to keep up with growth. One thing I try to do (Weather permitting) is 3-4 evenings per week I do 1.5-2.0 hours of yard work each day instead of 6-8 hours on a Saturday and being wiped out. Tuesday I might use my walk behind edger and Edge the front sidewalk and driveway and maybe string trim the other spots and blow off clippings.
Wednesday I will reel mow the front and sides 11.5K Ft2 with GM1600 - this takes about 1.5 Hrs depending on the direction I mow (lengthwise, fewer turns so takes less time) this gets me a work out walk of about 3 miles and a lot of sweat even at 7:30 in the evening. Thursday I may mow the back with the TC C27 - about 8.5K Ft2. Then there's also a few days I will fertilize with walk behind spreader, Spray T-Nex, fungicide and Iron with tow behind boom sprayer that will hold 31 gallons (i used to do this with a 4 Gal backpack sprayer and it took 2+ hrs, glad I invested in tow behind sprayer that sprays 9 Ft across.
As @BobLovesGrass stated above, I use yard work as exercise 5-6 days a week for a few hrs. each of those days.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes, my rotary scissors kill my back. They're super heavy. I feel you.

Since we're talking about recovery. Try some yoga. Or just stretch regularly. I'm 37 and spend almost as much time warming up and cooling down after working out as I do working out. It's helped me so much. I preach it to everyone.


----------



## CrazyJon (7 mo ago)

Ask your doc about Mobic, it's a strong NSAID and helps tremendously.

Cannabis brings some great relief, too, if your state is kosher.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you do it for a living, you grow to appreciate the ergonomics of your equipment as much or even more so (as an owner/operator vs 'just' an owner) than power. Noise, vibration and weight/balance really make a big difference in how you feel at the end of the day.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Not to be "that" guy, but here I am…
If you seem to be more tired than normal, have you had covid?

I am not taking a side of this sickness!!!!

BUT any sickness can have an effect on your long term health. Mono is also one virus that seems to take a LONG time to heal from. Covid might also be one, since some doctors are mentioning "long covid".

If you haven't had either, then maybe it is jus the aging process.


----------



## Lawnr34 (6 mo ago)

After doing my edging I'm pretty sure it's the edger that is wearing out my forearm. It's putting a lot of strain on my right forearm that engages the trigger on the trimmer. I need to adjust things somehow where I can hold my right arm down by my side instead of an L shape so to speak holding the trimmer. Maybe the darwin grips will help. To the gentleman that suggested an underlying condition, it's possible. This task every two weeks shouldn't be giving me tennis elbow.


----------

